# Care to fill me in?



## glitchedgamer (Sep 2, 2010)

Shit, it's been like six months since I last logged in here. Last thing I remember was planning HG/SS teams and now Black and White is due out in Japan in a few weeks. I just decided randomly to come back I guess. I'm less of a depressed sad sack now so maybe I'll actually be good company. Can anyone fill me in on anything important I missed?


----------



## Chopsuey (Sep 2, 2010)

Ah, so you're back.

Well, Mafia is officially open. :D

Turbo tried to join like, six times or more. Not important, but...

In ASB, a contest tournament is going on, which is pretty big.

Not much else. I don't tend to visit the Serious Buisiness forum much, though, so don't ask about that.


----------



## Tarvos (Sep 2, 2010)

Life goes on, much as it has this past age. Full of its own comings and goings. Scarcely aware of the existence of TCoD, for which I am very thankful...


----------



## Sireafi (Sep 6, 2010)

Steele said:


> Turbo tried to join like, six times or more. Not important, but...


Is this Turbo the same one from years and years ago?


----------



## opaltiger (Sep 6, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## Cap'n Sofa (Sep 9, 2010)

opaltiger said:


> Yes.


Wow, talk about no life.

Aaaaaaaaanyway, some other people joined the community, like myself and Mini Moonwalker, although I tend to lurk a lot and not post all the time.

So, welcome back.


----------

